# Dzelži / Hardware >  CAM'S

## Mairis

Kur lai šitam verķim dabūn draiveri???



Lielākas bildes:
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/maneejais/d ... 365358.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/maneejais/d ... 365355.jpg

----------


## Vinchi

Pag kas tas īsti ir? Modulis priekš SAT TV kur sprauž kartiņas?

----------


## Mairis

Jaa, tas ir modulis, kur sprauz SAT kartes un to moduli var iespraust portatiivajaa, bet nav draiveri.

----------


## janisb

> Jaa, tas ir modulis, kur sprauz SAT kartes un to moduli var iespraust portatiivajaa, bet nav draiveri.


 Beidz dzīt tuftu!
Tas ir CAM modulis priekš satelītuztvērēja.
To nespraž laptopā, bet laptopā.
Pagoogle pirms postē ka tas ir spraužams laptopā.

----------


## Mairis

Nez kaapeec tad vinam ir taads pats slots kaa laptopam???
Taa pat vien jau vinu taadu pashu netaisiiu!

----------


## Vikings

> To nespraž laptopā, bet laptopā.


 Ta nu gan pateici.  ::

----------


## janisb

> Nez kaapeec tad vinam ir taads pats slots kaa laptopam???
> Taa pat vien jau vinu taadu pashu netaisiiu!


 Tāpēc ka visiem CAM moduļiem ir tāds.
Starpcitu atradu internetā kur var opirkt ārēju programmētāju uz USB.

----------


## Mairis

Nu tad pasaki, kur var nopirkt to programmeetaaju un pa cik!

----------

